# Single Plank Hartland Mini Gondola Mod



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

After doing a quick photo manipulation (above), out of curiosity of what a Hartland mini gondola would look like cut down from its normal full three plank height, I went ahead and took a razor saw to one of the gondolas in my collection of Minis and cut two of the planks off, effectively turning it into a stubby low gondola, (or high flatcar!) like that of the ever common LGB 4061. 










After cutting, sanding, trimming flash, flailing a paintbrush around, and sealing with matte finish, it was time for a trip outside in the fleeting sunshine and nice weather for some pictures:



















Looks good in tow along with the other minis.  Not quite a flatcar, not quite a gondola... Unique and just right.










(Guess I could be showing off the Porter too...)

With the cutting that took place, the top of the gondola's boards ended up having a side effect of being a little rougher than the normal flat casting from the factory, which actually turned out very nice after some finishing work smoothing it out. Side boards are never perfectly straight and even in real life, and assuredly get abused during normal service of loading and unloading. Given the variety of cargo these cars see, there's no doubt that they'll get all banged up over time anyway.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam;

I really like the way your HLW gondola car turned out. I am presently turning one of those cars into a B'ar Car, and will post the results in the Whimsicals Forum once it is complete. This is not a car that serves alcoholic beverages. Instead it is hauling a big old black b'ar (bear the way Davy Crockett pronounced it) that is holding a prize speckled brown trout in a front paw.

Years ago I did something like your project, except in reverse. I took two Lionel LS flat cars and used planks to turn them into two board supply gondolas. The flat car stakes were cut down to the level of the top boards.










Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done! Looks good in the consist behind the Porter.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Luv those Hartland mini kits. There's so much you can do with them... 

Great job.. They look wonderful with the 0-4-0 ..


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I must have over 20 of these little cars and with body mounted kadees and metal wheels they run nicely on my 29 inch diameter circle consisting of a pair of 8 foot rail bent in a circle, only one rail clamp per rail!!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I luv those little cars and little engines, I myself am working on LGB Porter and a couple small cars.
Keep sharing
Dennis


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Keep in mind, these are $13 cars. http://www.reindeerpass.com/MAKE-TAKE-MINI-GONDOLA-KIT.aspx


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Treeman said:


> Keep in mind, these are $13 cars. http://www.reindeerpass.com/MAKE-TAKE-MINI-GONDOLA-KIT.aspx


Oh yes, well aware of the excellent prices for the minis on Reindeer Pass. All but the tank car in my collection have come from your store, and several have wandered over to a distant friend in Pennsylvania as well. In comparison to rolling stock of similar size, Hartland's mini fleet is hard to beat price-wise.

If feel if Hartland came out with a boxcar of similar size... They'd have a real winner. I know I'd get two or three myself.










Something of this manner, just a bit smaller in all dimensions. Round or peaked roof, or both. Endlessly paintable and bashable...


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Those Hartland minis are really nice cars. I've got about half a dozen, including some gold cars, and a couple set up to hold battery and remote control.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! One suggestion, if I might... if you're going to be repainting them, take an x-acto knife to the flashing on the end beams, and maybe a bit of 60-grit sandpaper to give them some texture. Those cars clean up right nicely. 

Later,

K


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Another great way of using these cars! I don't even remember how many of these cars I have! I have about half a dozen that I used to use as a team building exercise in training classes I held. Makes me want to dig out a kit and build something!

Steve


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

These Little cars sure make a great looking cars for the smaller engines
Dennis


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

*oh look rebuilding another thread*










After doing a quick photo manipulation (above), out of curiosity of what a Hartland mini gondola would look like cut down from its normal full three plank height, I went ahead and took a razor saw to one of the gondolas in my collection of Minis and cut two of the planks off, effectively turning it into a stubby low gondola, (or high flatcar!) like that of the ever common LGB 4061. 










After cutting, sanding, trimming flash, flailing a paintbrush around, and sealing with matte finish, it was time for a trip outside in the fleeting sunshine and nice weather for some pictures:



















Looks good in tow along with the other minis.  Not quite a flatcar, not quite a gondola... Unique and just right.










(Guess I could be showing off the Porter too...)

With the cutting that took place, the top of the gondola's boards ended up having a side effect of being a little rougher than the normal flat casting from the factory, which actually turned out very nice after some finishing work smoothing it out. Side boards are never perfectly straight and even in real life, and assuredly get abused during normal service of loading and unloading. Given the variety of cargo these cars see, there's no doubt that they'll get all banged up over time anyway.


----------

